# Was haltet Ihr von Crowdfounding?



## DerTriton (13. November 2012)

Ich persönlich bin ein Fan davon um Spiele zu unterstützen die dem Einheitsbrei des Mainstream entfliehen. Aktuell hat Chris Roberts, Wing Commander-Schöpfer, was wohl nur die "Alten" unter uns wissen, ein Space Combat Simulator, mit MMO-Komponenten, in der mache das per Crowdfunding finanziert wird, Star Citizen: Squadron 42.

Aber auch gibt es viele andere Projekte die z.B. über Kickstarter per Crowdfunding finanziert werden. Es scheint so als würde es die einzige Chance zu sein, "sein" Spiel zu finden. Denn bei vielen der Mainstream Spielen merkt man oft das keine "Liebe" der Entwickler in den Spielen steckt. Und per Crowdfunding versuchen viele ihr Spiel zu entwickeln in dem, wie zu beginn der Computerspiele, ihr Herzblut einbringen.


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Crowdfunding ist eine gute Sache. Generell sehe ich keine Nachteile dabei, wenn sich eine Gruppe von Gleichgesinnten zusammen tut und ein Projekt finanziell unterstützen möchte, von dem sie glaubt, dass es erfolgreich ist.

Vom Kickstarter Unternehmen bis hin zur Finanzierung von Cartoons (siehe meine Sig ) bietet das Prinzip Crowdfunding große Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. November 2012)

Modeerscheinung wie sovieles andere auch. Mir ist auch kein Spiel bekannt was bisher durch Crowdfunding wirklich fertiggestellt wurde und im Handel erhältlich ist (lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren). Dass Tim Schafer dieses "Geschäftsmodell" in der Spielewelt losgetreten hat ist mir bekannt, aber verwertbares Material hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Fazit: Ich kaufe gern gute Spiele. Mitfinanzieren geht mir persönlich aber dann doch zu weit, erst recht wenn ich nicht sicher sein kann ob das Projekt überhaupt durchgezogen wird. Nix für mich und die gekünstelte Euphorie, die hoffnungsvolle Entwickler darum entfachen lässt mich dementsprechend kalt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Modeerscheinung wie sovieles andere auch. Mir ist auch kein Spiel bekannt was bisher durch Crowdfunding wirklich fertiggestellt wurde und im Handel erhältlich ist (lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren). Dass Tim Schafer dieses "Geschäftsmodell" in der Spielewelt losgetreten hat ist mir bekannt, aber verwertbares Material hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> [...]


Giana Sisters auf Gamestar
(Im Moment nur als DL bei steam, etc erhältlich, und nicht als Ladenversion. Falls du das mit im Handel erhältlich meinst, kannst du das natürlich getrost ignorieren^^)

Ich finde Crowdfunding an sich eine gute Sache.
Einerseits sehen so die Entwickler ganz gut, was die Community will und was nicht, andererseits entfällt so auch die manchmal mühsame Suche nach einem Publisher, woran ja schon mal ein interessantes Projekt gescheitert ist. 

Da das Ganze ja noch relativ neu ist, lässt sich aber eben auch nicht sagen, inwieweit das Ganze erfolgreich ist/sein wird. Insofern kann ich da die Anmerkung von Fremder auch verstehen. Es gibt einfach viel zu wenig, was bereits umgesetzt wurde, um wirklich sagen zu können, ob das Konzept für alle aufgeht oder nicht.
Interessant ist es aber allemal, und ich hoffe natürlich, dass alle Leute, die da Geld reingesteckt haben auch das bekommen, was sie sich beim spenden/finanzieren vorgestellt haben.


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Das Phänomen Crowdfunding ist in Deutschland noch ziemlich unbekannt, während Kickstarter in den USA eigentlich schon ein alter Hut sind. Von Euphorie in diesem Fall zu sprechen ist übertrieben, doch während Banken seit der Finanzkrise kaum noch Kleinstkredite bzw. nur gegen unverhältnismäßig hohe Sicherheiten vergeben, rutschen solche Plattformen natürlich in den Fokus.

Smava und auxmoney sind schließlich auch schon seit Jahren bekannt und auch ohne anfängliche Euphorie erfolgreich. Kickstarter bzw. Crowdfunding ist nicht der Heilsbringer für alternative Geschäftsideen aber eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zum vorhandenen Pool an Geldbeschaffungsmaßnahmen.


----------



## DerTriton (13. November 2012)

Klar hat man ein gewisses Risiko wenn man Geld bezahlt aberch habe in den letzten Jahren so viel Geld für die falschen Spiele ausgegeben. Da ist mir der Weg, trotz dem einen oder anderen schwarzen Schaf, sicherer.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2012)

Es ist sicher kein Allheilmittel, aber ein interessantes Phänomen.
Giana Sisters war ja schon vor Kickstarter in Entwicklung, das würde ich nur bedingt zählen.

Es wird sicher Projekte geben die es nicht zum Release schaffen, das Risiko gehe ich aber bewusst ein wenn ich es backe.
Andere Projekte werden eine Entäuschung sein, auch darüber bin ich mir im Klaren.

Vielleicht werden aber auch coole Sachen dabei rumkommen die es ohne Crowdfunding nie geschafft hätten 


Ich denke mal das erste der Pojekte die ich untesttzt haben, was wfertig wird,wird der Turrican Soundtrack sein:
http://soundcloud.com/chris_huelsbeck/tsa-the-final-challenge-mp3/s-J0l5W#play


----------



## DerTriton (13. November 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden aber auch coole Sachen dabei rumkommen die es ohne Crowdfunding nie geschafft hätten


Ich das Gefühl das so einige Entwickler mehr Liebe in Spiel stecken. Im Grunde ist es dann wirklich ihr eigenes Baby und nicht das eines Bosses der nur an das Geld denkt. Schaut man zum beginn der Computerspiele, sieht man das dort noch wirkliche Baby auf den Markt gekommen sind. Selbst die Mainstream Spiele nutzen noch viele Inhalte die durch solche Liebe zum eigenen Spiel erst entstanden sind. Die ganze Geldgier hat die Kreativität dem gar aus gemacht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. November 2012)

Oculus Rift ist doch auch ein Kickstarterprojekt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Finde Kickstarter immer interessant. Da kommen immer Ideen wo man sich fragt: "Warum ist da vorher noch keiner drauf gekommen und hats gemacht?"

Klar findet man da auch mal Schrott dabei, aber sicher nicht mehr als bei Spielen für 50&#8364; plus. Dort ist meinst nur die Grafik besser.


----------



## DerTriton (14. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Finde Kickstarter immer interessant. Da kommen immer Ideen wo man sich fragt: "Warum ist da vorher noch keiner drauf gekommen und hats gemacht?"


In den Staaten soll es das schon länger geben. Aber vieleicht gab es früher genug gute Spiele. Jetzt gibt es halt genug Spieler die eher in Geld dort investieren als in Kopie XY von einem Spiel.


----------



## skyline930 (14. November 2012)

Ich finds super. Nicht nur bei Spielen, auch allgemein. Es gibt einfach so geniale Ideen (auch wenn manche nicht unbedingt nützlich sind), die anders eben nicht oder sehr schwer zu finanzieren wären. Für den einzelnen sind es nur ein paar Euro/Dollar, als Interessengruppe die alle nur etwas beitragen kommen riesige Summen zusammen. Siehe beispielsweise die OUYA, die das Projekt war bei dem ich zum ersten mal etwas von Crowdfunding gehört hab. 63416 Personen haben 8596474$ für diese geniale Idee (auch technisch!) aufgebracht. Ich persönlich finde es unglaublich, und hoffe das die entsprechenden Teams ihre Projekte auch wirklich am Laufen halten können. 

Gibt es denn hier im buffed-Forum jemanden der über Kickstarter o.Ä. sein Ziel erreicht hat? Würde mich persönlich über einen kurzen "Insiderbericht" freuen


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2012)

Ich bin der Sache gegenüber noch so lange skeptisch, bis die Spiele bei denen ich beim Crowdfunding mitmache, released werden


----------



## tear_jerker (15. November 2012)

ansich eine wirklich gute sache. 
problematisch seh ich nur das man als bittsteller keine sicherheit in irgendeiner form hinterlegen muss. aber das lässt sich auch nicht beheben ohne das sich der Bittsteller wieder selber ein beinstellt.
so kann man halt nie sicher sein nicht einen trittbrettfahrer auf dem leim zu gehen der einem das blaue vom himmel versprich, nur um am ende das geld in die eigene Tasche zu stecken


----------



## DerTriton (15. November 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so kann man halt nie sicher sein nicht einen trittbrettfahrer auf dem leim zu gehen der einem das blaue vom himmel versprich, nur um am ende das geld in die eigene Tasche zu stecken


Egal wo man investiert, man muss immer erst mal schauen wer hinter dem Angebot steht. Behmen wir Star Citizen: Squadron 42, da ist Chris Roberts der Mann hinterm Projekt. Den kennen viele und daher ist die Chance geringer das was schief geht. Wiederrum gibt es welche die total Unbekannt sind. Man muss halt abwegen wie viel Risiko man eingehen will.


----------



## DerTriton (16. November 2012)

Der Hammer, heute wurden rund 250,000$ eingenommen. Somit werden die 4 Mio. locker erreicht, dazu wird es noch zum Ende des Crowdfunding exklusive T-Shirts zum erwerben geben, die sicher noch mal ein fetten Batzen in die Kasse spülen werden. Noch kann jeder ein Teil von Star Citizen: Squadron 42 werden.


----------



## EspCap (16. November 2012)

Man könnte ein wenig das Gefühl bekommen, du wärst der Werbebot für dieses Projekt


----------



## Schrottinator (17. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Oculus Rift ist doch auch ein Kickstarterprojekt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas wie Oculus Rift ist nichts neues. Sowas hatte Nintendo schon damals (ich glaube Ende der 90ger war das) uf den Markt geschmissen und ist ganz böse dabei gefloppt.


----------



## win3ermute (17. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man könnte ein wenig das Gefühl bekommen, du wärst der Werbebot für dieses Projekt



Bei diesem Projekt werbebotte ich direkt mit! It's motherfuckin' Chris "Wing Commander" Roberts! Das Leben ohne Flightstick und entsprechende Spiele macht einfach keinen Sinn!

Edit: Könnte jetzt bitte noch jemand Disney/Lucasfilm darauf hinweisen, daß wir äußerst dringendst(!!!) eine Neuauflage von "X-Wing vs. Tie-Fighter" benötigen?! Das gehört zu Nerd-Lebenserhaltungsmaßnahmen!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. November 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sowas wie Oculus Rift ist nichts neues. Sowas hatte Nintendo schon damals (ich glaube Ende der 90ger war das) uf den Markt geschmissen und ist ganz böse dabei gefloppt.



Du meinst den Virtual Boy. Naja, heutzutage ist man etwas weiter. Zum einen kann man das Gerät jetzt wie eine Brille aufsetzen, zum anderen sieht man HD Grafik. Achja das Motion Tracking nicht zu vergessen. Beim Virtual Boy sah das noch so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (17. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Beim Virtual Boy sah das noch so aus:



Fuck! Bin ich der einzige, der gerade "NEEEEEEEED!" gedacht hat?!


----------



## DerTriton (17. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man könnte ein wenig das Gefühl bekommen, du wärst der Werbebot für dieses Projekt


Naja nicht wirklich. Sicher, *>>>>>Star Citizen: Squadron 42<<<<<*  reitzt mich und mache gerne Werbung dafür, habe sogar Geld investiert. Denn mit meinen 36 Jahren habe ich schon vieles gespielt und seit Jahren bekommt man nur noch Schonkost serviert. Und für ein Steak, das hoffentlich sehr Schmackhaft wird, suche ich gerne Leidensgenossen.


----------



## Imanewbie (17. November 2012)

@DerTriton mir geht es auch n bisschen wie dir. Was Weltraumspiele angeht war mein letzes Freelancer was ich sau gerne gespielt habe. Dazwischen deus ex, gta 3, und halt Wow bis ende bc war es noch geil. 

Seit ca. 5 Jahren kaufe ich mir zwar noch immer Spiele aber irgendwie schafft es keines mehr mich so zu fesseln wie die alten Spiele. Meinstens enden Sie dann nach 2-3 Tagen verstaubt irgendwo in der Ecke. 
Dann packe ich hin und wieder mein altes Anno, Aoe2, starlancer, freelancer,... mal aus und versuche Sie zum laufen zu bekommen auf meinem Pc ^^. 

Sar Citizen schaut nach einem Projekt aus wo Entwickler wieder sehr viel Herblut rein stecken. Ich hoffe nur das sich chris bei seinen Ideen nicht übernimmt, wenn ich sehe was er alles einbauen will in der relativ kurzen Zeit.

mfg


----------



## EspCap (17. November 2012)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Naja nicht wirklich. Sicher, *>>>>>Star Citizen: Squadron 42<<<<<*  reitzt mich und mache gerne Werbung dafür, habe sogar Geld investiert. Denn mit meinen 36 Jahren habe ich schon vieles gespielt und seit Jahren bekommt man nur noch Schonkost serviert. Und für ein Steak, das hoffentlich sehr Schmackhaft wird, suche ich gerne Leidensgenossen.



Ja, ich bin schon auch ein bisschen gespannt darauf. Freelancer war damals toll, wäre schön wenn da mal wieder was kommt. Mit Ausnahme von ME hab ich seit 2 Jahren nichts mehr gespielt, aber wenn es zeitlich möglich ist werd ich mir Star Citizen sobald es dann wirklich rauskommt sicher mal anschauen.


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2013)

Ich bin weiter fleissig am crowdfunden obwohl noch kein Projekt fertig ist 

Nach dem letzten Shut Up And Take my Money ist dann noch Shantae dazugekommen. Ich mag solche abgedrehten Sachen.
Fast das Intressanteste daran sind eigentlich die Updates und dass man den Prozess verfolgen kann.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JNckNbeA4AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seheri (17. Oktober 2013)

Neben Spielen gibt es auch noch sowas auf Kickstarter zu finden:
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mclear/nfc-ring

Und sowas muss man einfach Unterstützen:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/forsakenstudios/embers-of-caerus-investor-prototype?ref=live


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2013)

Das momentan laufende Projekt das mich am meisten interessiert ist ja castAR - aber ich ringe noch mit mir, ob ich das Geld dafuer wirklich rechtfertigen kann...


----------



## Tikume (6. November 2013)

Und wieder was neues, von den FlatOut Machern *sabber*

Next Car Game





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAbN6eBPcjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (9. November 2013)

Und wieder was neues: Scale





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlztLu7mMrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (9. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wieder was neues: Scale



Das muss ich haben!


----------



## Mayestic (9. November 2013)

Ich verbinde zwar mit alten Spielen viele schöne "Kindheits"-Erinnerungen aber ich muss leider sagen das ich mich weiterentwickelt habe.
Ich hatte das schon öfters. Ich seh iwo aufm Wühltisch beim Mediamarkt durch Zufall DAS Spiel meiner Jugendzeit. 

DAS Spiel an dem ich Tage und Wochen verbrachte.
DAS Spiel das ich trotz fehlendem Coop-Modus zeitgleich mit Kumepls spielte und wir uns über CB-Funk gegenseitig Hilfstellung gaben.
DAS Spiel das ich auf kleineren Netzwerk-Sessions mit und gegen meine Freunde gespielt habe.
DAS Spiel in dem ich den Hintern aufgerissen bekam als ich, "Mr.SuperPro", mal merkte das es auf großen Lan-Partys Spieler gibt denen du nicht das Wasser reichen kannst.  

Dann spiele ich dieses Spiel heute, nach 25 Jahren noch mal und mir ist sooooooooo öde, soooooooo langweilig und ich verstehe nicht wie ich DAS Spiel damals bis zur Vergasung spielen konnte. 

Daher halte ich mich was das Crowdfounding betrifft sehr stark zurück. Ich schau zwar ab und an mal auf diverse Seiten und finde auch immer wieder Klassiker bei denen ich gute Erfahrungen hatte aber ich finanziere keines davon. 

Ich gehe das einfach kein Risiko ein. Ich bezahle gerne meine 50-60€ fürs fertige Spiel und gut ist.
Ich habe mir die Tage die Preisliste bei Kickstarter (meine ich) von Star Citizen angeschaut und da wird einem ja schlecht. 
Okay wenn man das Geld hat und es nicht weh tut aber ich geb doch keine 200$ für ein Schiffsmodell oder einen speziellen Ingame-Titel aus. 
Eins ist klar das ist absolut optional und keine Pflicht. Man kann auch einfach sein 5$ spenden und gut ist. 

Da muss ich immer wieder an diesen Spieler denken der sich diese Age of Wulin Schwert gekauft hatte. 
Was zahlte der nochmal für ein einzigartiges Spiel das es nur für ihn gab, das nach seinen Wünschen erschaffen wurde ? 16000$ 

http://age-of-wulin.browsergames.de/news/4734/1/age-of-wulin-gamer-zahlt-16000-us-dollar-fuer-ein-virtuelles-schwert.html

Also da hörts dann doch auf. Dafür könnte ich ja 100 Jahre WoW mitm Abo spielen  

Aber es ist eben wie es ist. Die einen haben mehr die anderen weniger. Wer sich mal etwas mehr mit Eve-Online beschäftigt hat weiß was ich meine. 
Was da alles an Bargeld fließt ist irre.


----------



## Tikume (27. November 2013)

Hülsbeck hat endlich seine Turrican Anthology fertig bekommen und damit ist das erste meiner Kickstarter Projekte fertig geworden  

Der erste TRack fängt auf jeden Fall schonmal genial an .. jetzt erstmal durch die 4 CDs durchhören


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2013)

Early Access da   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PUucqaNxFso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

